# Induction Moka Pots



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Recently, I bought one of these:

https://thelondonsip.com/products/london-sip-espresso-maker

Really pleased with it. Well made and nicely finished and looks far nicer (to me) than the traditional aluminium ones, This three cup version gives about 5 or 6 ounces and I dose at around 14 to 15 gms


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I have near enough abandoned the espresso kit and gone back to the 3-cup moka pot I bought in the early 90's. Combined with recently acquired Cuban coffee and using exactly the same weight / dose as you, I am really loving it - though I think less water than that. What persuaded your purchase - the 'double filtering'?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@dfk41 mmm thanks for that matey....been looking for an "induction" version for a while....i may also order the 150ml version....that's 3 cups of Espresso; but are they classed as "singles" or "doubles" ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Syenitic said:


> I have near enough abandoned the espresso kit and gone back to the 3-cup moka pot I bought in the early 90's. Combined with recently acquired Cuban coffee and using exactly the same weight / dose as you, I am really loving it - though I think less water than that. What persuaded your purchase - the 'double filtering'?


 It was the first, half decent looking, not too overpriced stainless steel induction friendly pot I came across 😂


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> @dfk41 mmm thanks for that matey....been looking for an "induction" version for a while....i may also order the 150ml version....that's 3 cups of Espresso; but are they classed as "singles" or "doubles" ?


 It ain't really espresso, either single or double. and you'd probably find most SS pots will work on an induction hob - mine does and it preceded induction hobs by at least 15 to 20 years.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got the Bialetti one. Surprisingly the white was on special offer at the time. I had to get one as my ex decided she wanted an induction hob in her new kitchen. Then had to throw away most of her pans 🙄


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Syenitic said:


> It ain't really espresso, either single or double. and you'd probably find most SS pots will work on an induction hob - mine does and it preceded induction hobs by at least 15 to 20 years.


 Funnily enough, the SS has to be a certain grade to work with induction (18/10). I bought one from eBay firstly, a seller who sold all sorts and he claimed it would work with induction. When it arrived it did not, then the box told me the grade (cannot remember now) and I returned it. This one I mention is suitable


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Funnily enough, the SS has to be a certain grade to work with induction (18/10). I bought one from eBay firstly, a seller who sold all sorts and he claimed it would work with induction. When it arrived it did not, then the box told me the grade (cannot remember now) and I returned it. This one I mention is suitable


 Oh you set off my thirst for more knowledge now.

I always understood induction friendly SS was magnetic with non-magnetic SS being useless. I remember the grading notation you mentioned but not what it meant and various terms such as ferritic, austenitic and monel, the latter we used in the oil industry for specialist drilling operations where magnetic fields had to be avoided.

Essentially the more expensive stainless steels would usually not work on an induction hob (I think).


----------



## FoUr (Feb 9, 2021)

Syenitic said:


> I have near enough abandoned the espresso kit and gone back to the 3-cup moka pot I bought in the early 90's. Combined with recently acquired Cuban coffee and using exactly the same weight / dose as you, I am really loving it - though I think less water than that. What persuaded your purchase - the 'double filtering'?


 May I ask which Cuban coffee you acquired? One of the USA based brands of Cuban? Also, would you share where you managed to buy the coffee?

Thanks!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

FoUr said:


> May I ask which Cuban coffee you acquired? One of the USA based brands of Cuban? Also, would you share where you managed to buy the coffee?
> 
> Thanks!


 Hi, I bought it from Coffee Compass. Not so much a brand of Cuban coffee, more a UK roasters offering from the raw crop.

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/central-america/products/cuban-serrano-altura-superior-500g

Telephone orders only though due to Paypal being tied by the US trade embargo on Cuba.


----------



## FoUr (Feb 9, 2021)

Syenitic said:


> Hi, I bought it from Coffee Compass. Not so much a brand of Cuban coffee, more a UK roasters offering from the raw crop.
> 
> https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/central-america/products/cuban-serrano-altura-superior-500g
> 
> Telephone orders only though due to Paypal being tied by the US trade embargo on Cuba.


 Thanks, much appreciated!


----------

